# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Powercom проведет семинар в рамках специализированной выставки «Современный офис» в Минске

## Labs

С 21 по 24 октября в Минске в Футбольном манеже по адресу пр. Победителей, 20/2 пройдет международная специализированная выставка «Современный офис». 

На сегодня это единственное в республике мероприятие, способное объединить ведущих производителей и поставщиков самого разного оборудования с представителями организаций, собственников или арендаторов офисных помещений.

Программа мероприятия охватывает весь спектр задач, решаемых при оснащении офиса – от выбора мебели и офисных перегородок до оснащения рабочих мест офисной и компьютерной техникой, построения коммуникационных и информационных систем, настройки системы безопасности, видеонаблюдения и других систем, необходимых современной организации. 

Посетители смогут ознакомиться с последними тенденциями офисной индустрии и успешными решениями, найти поставщиков оборудования и услуг, заключить выгодные контракты. 

В рамках деловой программы выставки компания Powercom проведет семинар на тему "Современный офис: от персональной защиты до корпоративных решений". 

Примеры и решения, используемые в презентации, подскажут участникам, как разобраться в современных технологиях и научиться экономить, уберечь технику от преждевременного старения и свести к минимуму простои и остановки оборудования. Представители компании также расскажут, как построить оптимальную систему с точки зрения "начальная стоимость – надежность – стоимость владения" и угнаться за новыми стандартами в сферах обслуживания.

Семинар разработан для руководителей отделов обеспечения и закупок, специалистов, работающих на стороне системных интеграторов, IT-специалистов и системных администраторов, отвечающих за бесперебойную работу оборудования.

Самому активному участнику семинара компания POWERCOM вручит полезный подарок - источник бесперебойного питания Powercom Raptor 1000A.

Зарегистрироваться на семинар и получить пригласительный билет можно на сайте организатора выставки по прямой ссылке:
http://expoforum.by/ru/year_14/october/office_14/anketa.html

----------

